# Some small crypt,ID plz



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

I need id for this crypt
Its slow growing crypt and it doesnt mind moving a lot.very small too.
may guesses are crypt parva,c.lutae n c.albida.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

It looks young. A couple leaves look like 'lucens' or 'willisii x lucens', but other leaves are different. It may be growing slow due to frequent moving. If you let it sit in place for awhile, maybe it will get going faster for you.

-Dave


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

I see a dusting of BBA on the edges... hows the CO2 levels doing?

-Philosophos


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

yeah its jst I think two months old.Got it with various vals sp.
Its in a young NPT tank with DIY CO2,never measured levels though.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

What's your lighting looking like?

-Philosophos


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Single 6700 k 25W PC bulb over 35 G,
with 2 hour direct sunlight.


----------

